# Anno 2070 bei Steam



## Kabelgott (16. März 2012)

Hey,
ich überlege mir momentan, mir Anno 2070 bei Steam für 30€ im Angebot zu kaufen.
Was meint ihr, lohnt sich das?
Und, wie spielt man zusammen online, verbindet man sich auch über Steam, oder braucht man irgendwelche Ubisoft Konten?


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. März 2012)

Also 30€ ist Aufjedenfall ein guter Preis, ich hab's bei Amazon für 50 bestellt 
Mit dem Online habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert, obwohl ich es seit Release habe 
Aber ich denke das läuft über das Ubisoft-Profil.


----------



## agentsmith1612 (24. März 2012)

kannste direkt nochmal die übrigen 20 € in die DLCs stecken denn sonst haste nur das halbe Spiel


----------

